# Where can I purchase sucanat?



## Shelley_fl (Feb 19, 2003)

Where can I buy Sucanat. Were wanting to make  Candied Ginger and this is used to coat it when it is done. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks so much!
Shelley


----------



## oldcoot (Feb 19, 2003)

*Try your local health food store*

Sucanat is a trademark name of a granular form of a mixture of sugar and molasses.  It is  a favorite sweetener among health enthusiats. 

If not available in your area, do a web search to find either  a nearby source or web-besed distributor.

Hope this helps


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 20, 2003)

Hi shelley,

I thought I posted this the other day but I think my computer locked up before it had a chance.  

Try here - http://www.thebetterhealthstore.com/GroupSubgroupItemList.asp?subgroupid=SUCANA


----------

